# line speed



## KammyTT (Jun 28, 2006)

whats the best online broadband line speed tester?
i wan to see how quick my line and computer is and fancy doing a test.

cheers


----------



## stevett (Jan 13, 2003)

http://www.thinkbroadband.com/speedtest.html

or http://www.speedtest.net/ for a prettier website


----------



## KammyTT (Jun 28, 2006)

here is my results, what do you think?

07886920049


----------



## stevett (Jan 13, 2003)

Where am I looking? That looks like a mobile phone number to me :?:


----------



## Hoggy (May 8, 2002)

KammyTT said:


> whats the best online broadband line speed tester?
> i wan to see how quick my line and computer is and fancy doing a test.
> 
> cheers


Hi Try the channel 5 broadband test. Click on link, scroll to bottom of page. Try it more than once to check average speed.
H.
http://gadgetshow.five.tv/jsp/speed_test.htm


----------



## KammyTT (Jun 28, 2006)

ooops try this


----------



## Private Prozac (Jul 7, 2003)

Hope you're not moaning cos I only get 431!! :?


----------



## Sparks001 (Jun 18, 2007)

Read it and weep


----------



## thebears (Jan 14, 2006)

Thats a good speed, mine with Wanadoo/Orange



Its not cable and wireless as it says :?


----------



## KammyTT (Jun 28, 2006)

just keeps getting better, ive just changed yo aol to get my free laptop


----------



## ADB (May 7, 2002)

I thought mine was quite good untill I saw some of them :?










Andy


----------



## stevett (Jan 13, 2003)

Sparks001 said:


> Read it and weep


How do you find Be as an ISP??


----------



## Sparks001 (Jun 18, 2007)

Top notch!

If there is planned network maintenance, even if it only may cause an issue, they email and text me a few days beforehand.

They email me when they are going to take payment, to remind me.

When I switched to them, it went without a hitch.

Not had any problems with them yet!


----------



## stevett (Jan 13, 2003)

Sparks001 said:


> Top notch!
> 
> If there is planned network maintenance, even if it only may cause an issue, they email and text me a few days beforehand.
> 
> ...


SOunds good, according to their site it's 'unlimited', is that true? I often transfer 80GB+month, I know a few ISP get funny about high volumes :x


----------



## Private Prozac (Jul 7, 2003)

Sparks001 said:


> Read it and weep


Cough - Tosser - Cough! :lol:


----------



## jampott (Sep 6, 2003)

Hmmmm


----------



## nutts (May 8, 2002)

I'd paid for super fast broadband, but I've no choice but to wait till 2009 :?

It ain;t the worst in the world... although I am only about 200 yards from the exchange, so I'd expect another meg or so :?


----------



## nutts (May 8, 2002)

I'd paid for super fast broadband, but I've no choice but to wait till 2009 :?

It ain't the worst in the world... although I am only about 200 yards from the exchange, so I'd expect another meg or so :?


----------



## Private Prozac (Jul 7, 2003)

LMFAO!



What a sack of shit. Pay for 'Upto 8Mb' and get this crock of pooh!

You'd think in a 3yr old flat/estate that BT would have been able to make better provision for the 21st century. Tossers! :?


----------



## Private Prozac (Jul 7, 2003)

Can somebody tell me why my upload speed is on par with everyone elses and yet my download speed is 10% of the majority? :?


----------



## treborwen (May 24, 2006)

oh my god how slow  talktalk


----------



## Sparks001 (Jun 18, 2007)

stevett said:


> Sparks001 said:
> 
> 
> > Top notch!
> ...


It seems to be, I frequent a few torrent sites, and have never had any warkings!

the contention ratio is 1:1 with Be to, so you are not sharing bandwidth like almost all other ISP's (Usually 50:1 or 20:1 for a business line with BT!)


----------



## Sparks001 (Jun 18, 2007)

TT2BMW said:


> Sparks001 said:
> 
> 
> > Read it and weep
> ...


 :lol: Your just mad you are with "Puss" net :lol:

Have you tired plugging in your ADSL modem/router to the master socket?

If you have one of these...










...take off the lower part, and plug the modem/router into the socket behind there to see if that makes it any better.


----------



## KammyTT (Jun 28, 2006)

TT2BMW said:


> LMFAO!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


go to run then type in msconfig......... go to the last tab on the right and unclick all the unused programmes and that should speed up your system which will help for a start :wink:


----------



## moley (May 14, 2002)

TT2BMW said:


> LMFAO!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I thought mine would be pretty bad but not as bad as that!



I'm with Orange on the old 1Mb service - will be moving to Sky as soon as I sort my e-mail address out.

Moley


----------



## barton TT (Nov 13, 2004)

2mb with tiscali.


----------



## Private Prozac (Jul 7, 2003)

Sparks001 said:


> TT2BMW said:
> 
> 
> > Sparks001 said:
> ...


I haven't tried that but will now.

I am currently querying the speed issue with Plusnet and this is their latest response:

"I have carried out some diagnostic tests on your line regarding the speed issue but cannot see any problems.

Your current line profile is 750kbps and your modem/router is synching at 928kbps but there have not been any BT speed tests carried out so cannot determine your data throughput. We would require you to carry out 3 tests at http://www.speedtester.bt.com within 24 hours of each other.

If your modem/router synchronises at a higher speed for three straight days, the line profile will increase in unison with this.

Please reply back to this ticket if you believe that the speed issues are still there and we will further investigate.

A breakdown of BT's acceptable speeds is as follows:-

For a line speed of 512kbps, a minimum of 100kbps is acceptable.
For a line speed of 1Mb, a minimum of 200kbps is acceptable.
For a line speed of 2Mb to 8MB, a minimum of 400kbps is acceptable.

Your questions are now going to be answered below:

How come my upload speed is on par with them and yet my download speed is just 10% of theirs?

- The upload speed will be up to 448kbps and is generally the same on all lines however the download speed does tend to fluctuate more and depends on the quality of the copper line. This will be different for every household.

Can this be escalated to BT given the poor download speeds?

- If you would like we can raise this with BT as a fault and they will investigate the service. However, if BT confirm that there is no fault or that the issue is being caused by anything at your side then they may charge you for a failed fault check which starts at Â£144.00 +VAT. The slow speeds will be down to your router synchronising at a slow speed."

So, do I assume from that that as I am paying for an 'Upto 8mb connection' my speed is classed by BT as acceptable? :?


----------



## Private Prozac (Jul 7, 2003)

Bloody hell, I'm a smoking tonight!

Quick, where are those porno torrents!!! :lol:


----------



## Sparks001 (Jun 18, 2007)

FFS!

Is that with it plugged in to the socket behind the faceplate!?


----------



## NormStrm (Sep 6, 2003)

What a difference a day makes!





Certainly smokin tonight 8)


----------



## Private Prozac (Jul 7, 2003)

Sparks001 said:


> FFS!
> 
> Is that with it plugged in to the socket behind the faceplate!?


Not yet. Patience my man. Patience! 

I've had to live at this speed for 5 months now having previously enjoyed 4k speeds. So one night isn't gonna get those Jenna DVD's downloaded any quicker is it? :wink:


----------



## Private Prozac (Jul 7, 2003)

Sparks001 said:


> Have you tired plugging in your ADSL modem/router to the master socket?
> 
> If you have one of these...
> 
> ...




No considerable difference.

Have now run 3 BT Speedtests so will go back to Pussnet to see what they've got to say! 
:?


----------



## puTT (May 20, 2005)

I can live with that


----------



## steveh (Jan 14, 2004)

I'm quite happy with this even though it's supposed to be 24mb and I live about 100 yards from the exchange.



I've had 11mb before now but 8-9mb is what I normally get and it's good enough for me at the moment.


----------



## gunner (May 18, 2002)

Heres my result BT 8 mbps, not too bad, I live close to the exchange


----------



## NickP (May 6, 2002)

Mines meant to be an 'up to 8mb' service, but I'm a long way from the exchange!


----------



## barton TT (Nov 13, 2004)

NickP said:


> Mines meant to be an 'up to 8mb' service, but I'm a long way from the exchange!


No way are you on 8mb with your speed i would ring tiscali up they will increase the speed for you put a zero on your readings and you should be about 8mb.  i'm on tiscali 8mb now and my reading are just below 8000 on speedtest .


----------



## NickP (May 6, 2002)

Even when I go on their site and enter my phone number, they estimate that I'll only be able to get up to 1mb


----------



## barton TT (Nov 13, 2004)

NickP said:


> Even when I go on their site and enter my phone number, they estimate that I'll only be able to get up to 1mb


Looking at your speed i would say you are on 1mb service with tiscali how much are you paying a month 8mb is Â£17.99 a month i was on 2mb before it was Â£14.99 think you should give them a call if you are paying for something you are not getting.


----------



## kmpowell (May 6, 2002)

Goof old Telewest(Virgin) cable. A 2mb service is what I pay for, and that's what they deliver by the looks of it. It's the only part of their service that excels mind you! - I've never had an outage or issues with their broadband in the 4 years of being with them. 8)


----------



## NickP (May 6, 2002)

barton TT said:


> NickP said:
> 
> 
> > Even when I go on their site and enter my phone number, they estimate that I'll only be able to get up to 1mb
> ...


I'm actually with pipex ( recently taken over by Tiscali) all of Pipex's plans even the Â£9.99 one are 'up to 8mb speed) the only thing that changes on the more expensive pachages is the GB allowance you have...I'm currently paying Â£19.99 a month!


----------



## gcp (Aug 8, 2002)

Download about what I'd expect as long way from the exchange, suspect the upload is due to a temp problem as usually around 380


----------



## mike_bailey (May 7, 2002)

Virgin Media with a XL (20Mb?) connection. It's fairly late at night as well so probably as good as it gets. Probably worth me downgrading to a slower speed although they upgraded me for a pound a month extra from a 2Mb line for a year when I threatened to cancel.


----------



## coTTsie (Jan 30, 2007)

i'm with tiscali and supposed 2mb but on doing a few tests it came back as "average" similar to 512k speed although i've been onto tisc and they say nearer 1800. bollocks and there soon to be fkd off!

just to add i'm paying Â£14.99 for supposed 2mb and new customers get Â£6.99 1st 3mths and then Â£12.99.

talk about pissing long term customers off!

and no they won't do a deal 4 me, i've asked!

TISCALI R SHITE!


----------



## brittan (May 18, 2007)

I have a 2mb service with Freeserve/Wanadoo/Orange, or whatever they are called today, and seem to be getting what I pay for. 








[/URL][/img]


----------



## ChadW (May 2, 2003)

SKY Broadband MAX, advertises 16mb, currently get 2.5mb/s at best, upload is about 512k/s, absolute shite and its the BT exchange's fault apparently. :twisted:

Spent xmas in an ex soviet republic country, which apparently we still perceive as being 2nd world. So found out that my gf in the Ukraine gets 12mbs no problem on her cable service. :roll: :lol:


----------



## WozzaTT (Jan 15, 2006)

Orange - sack of shit! :evil:


----------



## NickP (May 6, 2002)

If I could keep my email address like you're able to with your mobile number when you switch service providers I'd switch straight away - however after having the same email address for around 10 years I'm loathed to just for that reason :evil:


----------



## Love_iTT (Aug 18, 2002)

I doubt if I will ever get the speed any better than that as I live miles away from the exchange. I've just changed over telephone and broadband from BT to Sky. The broadband speed is the same as what I was getting with BT but I'm getting Sky+ (four packages) free telephone calls all the time and broadband all for Â£29 a month. I still have to pay BT Â£11/month for line rental.

Graham


----------



## NickP (May 6, 2002)

Love_iTT said:


> I doubt if I will ever get the speed any better than that as I live miles away from the exchange. I've just changed over telephone and broadband from BT to Sky. The broadband speed is the same as what I was getting with BT but I'm getting Sky+ (four packages) free telephone calls all the time and broadband all for Â£29 a month. I still have to pay BT Â£11/month for line rental.
> 
> Graham


Graham could you PM me the details of which package you're on?
Sounds like it beats my Â£19.99 just for Broadband hands down!!


----------



## John C (Jul 5, 2002)

Telewest (virgin) is a bit strange for speed, never get much more this this, perhaps up to 10,000 kbps sometimes on a 20mb line. That said whenever you get something from Newsgroups it maxes out at 20mb for hours on end without missing a beat. Why is this?


----------



## Love_iTT (Aug 18, 2002)

NickP said:


> Graham could you PM me the details of which package you're on?
> Sounds like it beats my Â£19.99 just for Broadband hands down!!


PM sent :wink:

Graham


----------



## stevett (Jan 13, 2003)

NickP said:


> If I could keep my email address like you're able to with your mobile number when you switch service providers I'd switch straight away - however after having the same email address for around 10 years I'm loathed to just for that reason :evil:


Depending on who you're with you may be able to change your account down to a dial up account and retain your email address without paying a monthly fee. I did this with plusnet and also keep receiving my referals credits


----------



## TTonyTT (Apr 24, 2006)

This is my main connection, which comes through the air rather than down a phone line .... the phone line service (BT) is a lot slower  but that's because the exchange is miles and miles away.


----------

